# changing tranny fluid



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a 94 hb 
Are you saying that if I don't fill the tranny through the shifter then I will not have enough fluid in the case. 
If so what is the exact procedure?

thanks


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

I have heard if you jack the car up on one side and then fill the tranny, you can fit the 4 quarts in. I don't know if this is exactly true or not, but it seems possible. Would be much better than ripping out the shift boot and shifter.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Uhh, the manual tranny?

They only take about 2 quarts. You take out the top filler plug, and pump 2 quarts of GL-4 in there. By the end of that second quart, it'll start running out of that plug, which is when it's full. Close it up and you're done.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

The thing is, until 1996 or so, the transmission pan was manufactured incorrectly, and the fill level drain plug is mounted too low, so you end up putting too little transmission fluid in if you only fill to that level. This is for pre-1996 truck. I don't know if it was 4 quarts, but I thought that is what I read.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is the link, it looks like he said about 3.5 quarts is full...

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/126329-changed-trans-oil-red-line-mt.html#post1139427


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Oh. Hmm...

Hah, well I take back what I said, then. Mine is a '97, which explains the 2 quart ordeal.


----------



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks I thought that the fill plug was located too low and I was afraid of underfilling the pan. Maybe I will try jacking it up on one side like you said. I guess as long as I get atleast 3.5 in I am okay.


----------



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

When I changed my fluid I went and drove the truck up onto my lawn so that the front driver side tire was about a half foot higher off the ground from the street which allowed me to get more fluid into the truck.


----------



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

so what fluid is everybody putting in the tranny. I know it calls for gl 4. Is anyone using redline or royal purple and if so what specifically. My tranny shifts fine but is definitely noisy especially 4th gear (bearing???)

thanks


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

I am going to try Redline MT-90. I will be changing the fluid within the week.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

There is no "pan" on a MT. The fill plug problem was from 87-96. It should take about 1.1L more than the book says for a fill.


----------



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, can you get the extra 1.1 in just by lifting the truck as high as possible on one side?


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

Since I plan on changing the fluid in my 89 Path transmission, how exactly do I get the correct amount in without tearing apart the interior?

Tom


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Try jacking it up as far as possible on one side. That tips the transmission a little and lets you add more fluid.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...also just for another tip, go to the hardware store and buy about 4ft of clear tubing. Stick one end in fill hole, and snake the other end up by the motor. Make it alot easier to get the fluid in...


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm going to get some of this GL4:

https://www.amsoil.com/storefront/mtg.aspx


----------

